# Wait a minute...



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

This doesn't look like a sirloin tip roast. I may have gotten ripped off!









mjb.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Are you going to take it back and demand a refund?


----------



## NotDelia (Jan 9, 2019)

Never trust labels. Use your eyes before buying. LOL! Once in Thailand I saw some packages of meat labelled "black lion". It turned out it meant "back loin" which is something like a cut of bacon we get in the UK - we just call it back bacon and it's unusual anywhere else unless it's being made by Brits.

Anyway, as you'll all know, even if you can get the same cut or piece of prepared meat in different countries they often go by different names. Corned beef in the US is an entirely different thing - and far superior - to corned beef in the UK. (We'd call the US-style salt or brined beef. Our so-called corned beef is more like beef SPAM. Yuk.)


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

NotDelia said:


> Never trust labels. Use your eyes before buying. LOL!


Luckily I know a strip steak when I see one. It was delicious, possibly the bst 2 dollar steak I've ever had.

mjb.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

... and it was marked down in price. I’ll bet that made it even tastier!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Haha... once in awhile you get a break.


----------

